
Webtor: Stream torrents online - dgarceran
https://webtor.io/
======
caprese
I just want to point out the lost art of doing this with .rar files.

Multipart rar files are not actually compressed _so I heard_ and if you get
the file headers and download them in order then you can stream a video

Torrents and the associated scene frequently still pack things as multipart
rar files. (a holdover from even more inferior methods of transporting large
files)

Kodi (XBMC) is still the only client I know that does this, since early 2000s

------
eindiran
This seems similar to Popcorn Time ([https://github.com/butterproject/butter-
desktop](https://github.com/butterproject/butter-desktop)).

~~~
nyx_
Main difference I see is that Popcorn Time tries to replicate the complete
Netflix experience, i.e. displays a catalog of movies and shows you can watch.
This thing is just a web torrent client that knows how to download videos in
order and start playing them as soon as possible.

------
tmd83
So the extension implements a torrent downloader and video player together or
it's something more sophisticated? There's no explanation of how it works so
I'm curious.

~~~
terrortrain
You don't need the extension.

I'm guessing a little bit, but this page almost certainly uses the web torrent
project [https://webtorrent.io/](https://webtorrent.io/).

Basically, it's an implementation of the torrent protocol over webrtc.

The majority of torrent clients don't communicate with webrtc clients, but
there are some that do (Like the official webtorrent client). So they act as a
bridge between web page clients and regular torrent clients.

------
rum3
Does it run inside the browser or does it use a server to get the actual
torrent?

